# 2007 X5 E70 Oil Monitoring System



## DiOrioMFG (Jan 28, 2021)

Has anyone ever heard that BMW's oil monitoring system will no longer be able to be reset after an oil change once your vehicle reaches 186K miles (300,00 km)? My X5 has 249K miles and around 230K after an oil change the mileage counter for the oil change interval would not stay reset. What I mean is, I can reset the mileage counter to 18,000 miles but after the car is turned off and turned back on the mileage counter is at 0. I was told this was intentionally done by BMW in the vehicle's programming cluster. I thought the level sensor was bad and was the reason it was unable to stay reset after the car is turned off so I replaced it but the problem still exists. Just curious if anyone else has ever heard of such a thing.


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Never heard of such but that means little. Absence of evidence is not evidence of absence.



https://5series.net/forums/attachments/e60-discussion-2/141475d1369679591-need-engine-experts-advice-puma-measure-29604954-01.pdf


----------



## DiOrioMFG (Jan 28, 2021)

Just wanted to add, the level sensing function works properly it's just the mileage "count down" feature doesn't. Not a big deal, more of a minor inconvenience having the service icon active on the dash.


----------



## n1das (Jul 22, 2013)

I have never heard of this. I'm only at 257k miles in my 2012 *X5 35d*. I recently did an oil change at 256k miles (1k miles ago) and I had no problem resetting the CBS reminder for the engine oil. Mine resets to 11k miles and that's exactly the oil change interval I use. The car is currently only 4 oil changes away from 300k miles.


----------

